# What do you guys think of the Floodstop valve?



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

It seems like a good idea, but I don't like the fact that it leaves the gas on. I e-mailed the manufacturer to ask if they had any plans to make a model that shuts off water and gas. I got this reply:

"We've sold 170,000 units and about 90,000 are for water heaters. In fact, we have several water heater companies that use our products because they know there is no problem with the gas staying on.

We have looked into turning off the gas as well as the water but the water heater companies have always said they don't need it because of the safeguards that are mandatory on all water heaters."

I still don't like the idea of gas being on while the home owner is on vacation in Italy.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Lee in Texas said:


> It seems like a good idea, but I don't like the fact that it leaves the gas on. I e-mailed the manufacturer to ask if they had any plans to make a model that shuts off water and gas. I got this reply:
> 
> "We've sold 170,000 units and about 90,000 are for water heaters. In fact, we have several water heater companies that use our products because they know there is no problem with the gas staying on.
> 
> ...


 
Hi there Lee, how about giving us an intro. Just follow this link and have at it. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

Thanks


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Posted intro


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with the manufacturer. I wouldn't worry about the gas.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I dont like those things. I dont sell them, but i do show Homeowners how to turn off the water to the heater and turn the GAS to vacation.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have sold a few of them, I think they work pretty good.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Wouldn't a WAGS valve be better?


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Protech said:


> Wouldn't a WAGS valve be better?


Of course it would. It shuts off both, but it's more expensive and it's single-use only. The Floodstop has a reset button and can also be used as a remote shutoff. I'm just wondering if gas on/water off with a leak is a reason not to install them.


----------

